# Rabbit eating all her straw bedding!



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2017)

hello there  

I have a beautiful giant flemish who keeps eating all of the straw I place in her bedding area. Im very worried about her not being able to keep warm during winter. 

She is getting plenty of food as I give her pellets, veggies, grass and hay everyday but she's still eating her straw. 

I would love some tips on any other bedding materials that I could use or if anyone has any tips on stopping her from eating the straw. 

Thank you in advance!! :runningrabbit:


----------



## JBun (Apr 12, 2017)

Does she get an unlimited supply of hay so she is never running out of it, and does she like her hay so that she is eating it well?


----------

